# Anyone want their pictures, edited?



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey! just really bored and wanted to know if anyone wanted a picture edited! please one send ONE picture at a time, thanks!  here are some I've edited


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you possibly do Cody (sketch, signature, anything!) for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yess, i will try my best, i hope you will like it  any favorite color?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i would love one of my horse that died.
visit this thread that includes photos.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/collage-edits-manips-drawings-paints-ect-40772/ 


his name is ferdi, he died of a stroke. been together for som many years.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

and by the way any colour will do.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

ok, will do and im sorry to hear that


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

hope you like it  i picked this color for his name


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

It kind of looks freaky... =/ No offense, but I'm being brutally honest here.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

ok? i did a sketch thing to it i can re-do it


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's yours hope you like it:


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

well i did the re-do hope you like this one


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

hi there i would love one and i wont be all jugging the the other girl. i would love one of my boy rick and me thank you.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

alrighty i'll give it a try


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow thanks lots :wink:


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Your welcome, glad you like it, it was fun to make


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

im gettin off for the night but would love some requests though, its alot of fun to see what i can do


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I love your work you do a great job! If you have the time could you please do one of my mare Reba? Its the best pic I have of her, hopefully you can cut the truck out! haha thank you! =)


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope you like it, i thought the sketch effect was cool with her color, if you dont just let me know


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Anybody else?


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you so much that looks awesome! You do great work =)


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

oh my gosh! im so glad you like it! i was so nervous that you wouldn't! thank you very much, i love doing it its so cool to see what i can come up with  i can do more if you like


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i know you already did one for me with my other pic, if you have some extra time could you please do this one too? lol sorry to bother you, but i love your work so much


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yes of course


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you soooo much!!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't be nervous! I wish I was good at things like that. I wish I had good pictures, but all my pictures are crappy because my camera broke, so I have taken them on my phone =/


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here you go! i love how this one turned out, it was the perfect picture of one beautiful horse


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks Bailee  well i loved that picture of your horse its gourgous 
and your very much welcome ridergirl23


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you!! i love it!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your welcome  glad to hear you do


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys thought i update you on a newer version, i made this one for my best friend...


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

im getting off for the night but would love more requests  its so much fun to see what i can come up with


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I couldn't decide which one I liked better. Haha I don't care if you do one or both. =) I like what you've done to everyone else's! They look great.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my edit on the first page, sorry i have been really busy. Thank you


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your welcome, i'm glad you like and and i'm very sorry about your horsie


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here you are


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I love love love them! And my favorite color in general is purple and my favorite color for Lacey is pink! 

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, thats perfect! i thought those colors look cute with her, and your very much welcome


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

can u edit mine??? no color preference just the text fleur pleasee


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here it is, hope you like it


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

awww thanks i love it!!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

your welcome guys! they are soo fun and cool to make! hope to get more requests


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you do 2 for me? One is of Caddo and his dam Cinnamon. The other one is of Cutter my 3 year old paint. In the second pic Cutter is the black and white paint. I am on her back. We are showing at our first show. We were just warming up in that pic. Thank you so much.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yupp, i will get to it some time this week, there company coming up this week, but i promist that i will get them done


----------

